

Ask HN: What are some successful YC-backed product companies? - amerf1

Which Y-Combinator backed companies are product and not service related? How successful are they?<p>Just a curious question to help out the users
======
kohanz
A Thinking Ape creates mobile games. They were doing low 7-figure monthly
revenues in 2011 [1] and I assume more now.

[1] [http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2011/11/16/a-thinking-ape-
in...](http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2011/11/16/a-thinking-ape-interview-
kenshi-arasaki/)

------
6thSigma
Pebble, Lockitron, and MinoMonsters just to name a few

